# Can you say pleco?



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I took some pics of some of my plecos so here are they!

Acanthicus Adonis:

Not the best pic but for sure one of my favorite fish....










Hypancistrus Sp. L66

One of males in his cave....










Another male in a nearby cave....










Hypancistrus Sp. L262

Another of my favorites!!!A 'hairy' male in his cave...










Peckoltia Sp L205

A beautifull Peckoltia from Peru.This group is WC and i got them 1,5 year directly from Peru.....










Ancistrus Sp. L144

Here is a young male which i am hoping to be a good breeder!...










Ancistrus Sp.4

Here is my dominant breeding male of Ancistrus Sp.4










Ancistrus Sp.3

One of the offsprings in the big tank.....










I hope you liked...of course i have more plecs and i will post of them soon.....


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice pleco collection!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

preety nice colection. :

CK


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately an impressive collection of pleco's, especially the Peckoltia is one of my favourites. Makes one wonder how this must look like in a full tank shot...........









* Topic moved to the non-piranha picture forum


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice collection, but I think you are missing one of the best species there, L264. If you have not ever kept a _Leporcanthias_ before I really suggest you do so, best plecos period.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

does anyone else only see "ipb image" and no real pics?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The pics seemed to be working ok.

Thanks for the topic move jan!

Actually these are only a small ammount of the plecs i have...:laugh:

I will post more pics if i am not lazy...









Most of these plecs are in different tanks and the majority of them are in spieces groups,as i am breeding or trying to breed them....

The caves are DIY (i 've made them) and they have excellent results as all the males are using them!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Very nice collection, but I think you are missing one of the best species there, L264. If you have not ever kept a _Leporcanthias_ before I really suggest you do so, best plecos period.


Yer sultans are nice, L091 (triactis) is my personal favourite.

Superb collection jim


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Very nice collection, but I think you are missing one of the best species there, L264. If you have not ever kept a _Leporcanthias_ before I really suggest you do so, best plecos period.


Yer sultans are nice, L091 (triactis) is my personal favourite.
[/quote]

Yeah I like them too, I have wanted to get one, but everytime I see em, they are rediculously overpriced and small (most have been like 2" and like $50).

L264 is my favourite pleco, I'm just wondering what size they truely get, about 50% say they get 10", and the other 50% say 6". Mine is 5" and still has the juvi white spots on it, and I'm really hoping it doesn't get 10", my tanks cannot handle a 10" pleco.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice plecos... if I had the money I would get a L-46 but its like 250$ for a 1"er.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Very nice collection, but I think you are missing one of the best species there, L264. If you have not ever kept a _Leporcanthias_ before I really suggest you do so, best plecos period.


Yer sultans are nice, L091 (triactis) is my personal favourite.
[/quote]

Yeah I like them too, I have wanted to get one, but everytime I see em, they are rediculously overpriced and small (most have been like 2" and like $50).

L264 is my favourite pleco, I'm just wondering what size they truely get, about 50% say they get 10", and the other 50% say 6". Mine is 5" and still has the juvi white spots on it, and I'm really hoping it doesn't get 10", my tanks cannot handle a 10" pleco.
[/quote]
Iv never seen one bigger than 6", even if they did hit 10" it would take years as there growth slows right down as they age


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> Nice plecos... if I had the money I would get a L-46 but its like 250$ for a 1"er.


Damn, heres its like $175 or so for a 4".


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You have a very impressive collection of rare plecos Jim.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Nice plecos... if I had the money I would get a L-46 but its like 250$ for a 1"er.


Damn, heres its like $175 or so for a 4".
[/quote]
I was bidding on a group of 6 juvi L046 on ebay..they ended up going for £350! i think thats about $675








Since the importing restrictions South American fish prices have gone through the roof, i remember when 4" zebras would go for about £45, that was only a few years back


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Nice plecos... if I had the money I would get a L-46 but its like 250$ for a 1"er.


Damn, heres its like $175 or so for a 4".
[/quote]
I was bidding on a group of 6 juvi L046 on ebay..they ended up going for £350! i think thats about $675








Since the importing restrictions South American fish prices have gone through the roof, i remember when 4" zebras would go for about £45, that was only a few years back








[/quote]

Man those 6 for that price really isnt that bad, I woulda jumped on it. The problem is that everyone that keeps them MUST breed them IMO. Their populations in the wild are failing and they are getting rarer and rarer. And to hope that they will get cheaper is only going to happen if people breed them. They have become like a luxury and many rich folks are buying em just to say they own em, when really people how buy them should be concerned on breeding them and helping the public.

Same with Blue Eyed Panaque. Looks like those will never be back. I never really get them though, people paying $800 for a 1' black pleco, only because it has blue eyes.

I know a guy around here that breeds em, he has a 33 gallon with Seio 1500gph powerhead, bare bottom, and quite a few pvc pipes. Works great, he makes alot of money at it too. He also has the best 125 I have ever seen, 12 L046, 36 Neons, and tons of amazon swoards.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Nice plecos... if I had the money I would get a L-46 but its like 250$ for a 1"er.


Damn, heres its like $175 or so for a 4".
[/quote]
Man, If i would like to be where you are. I can only order them never seen them in stock at a pet store around here. Now that I think about it it was 250$ for a 1.5 "er lol.


----------

